# Need ideas about 1986 300 ZX problems



## davelay (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, my name is Dave and this is my first Nissan. I just sold my 1987 Trans Am and bought this 300 ZX non turbo. My last car was American and it had a carburetor. I don't really known a lot about fuel injection or anything about Japanese cars. The car has a few problems that are becoming a nuisance. I work on all my cars myself but I just don't know what the causes are.

Ok, the first major problem is that the car takes about 12 turn overs to get the car to crank in the morning (when its cold). I'm thinking maybe the Thermostat sensor is broke because the first exhaust smells like raw gasoline and I was thinking that the engine thinks its at like -100 degrees or something. 

The second problem is even worse. The car sputters when I try to take off from a dead stop (even after it is warmed up) and is loosing power somewhere. It slowly builds up speed to about 20 m.p.h. and then bam a burst of speed (20-50 no problem) that pulls me back into my seat. The engine sounds really good when it hits the burst of speed so it completely baffles me. Maybe the fuel injectors are clogged? (p.s. the car sat for a few years)

The last problem is that when I put it into gear or tap the accelerator really quickly there is a big bump from the rear end like something is loose and is just sliding into place but I can find out the exact problem. The driveshaft is kinda loose where it bolts up to the rear end but I'm not sure if thats the problem.


----------



## driftking5217 (Mar 30, 2007)

you should post this is the forum for the 86 Zs, this is for the 90-96 years


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

driftking5217 said:


> you should post this is the forum for the 86 Zs, this is for the 90-96 years


This is the right place. Z32 forum is for the 90-96 years. 

Start with a tuneup. Plugs, wires, etc. . . . 

If your driveshaft is loose, it very well could be the cause of the "bump" you are feeling-- check the amount of play in the u-joint in particular. It should move freely, but not wiggle.


----------



## manuelrys60 (Nov 29, 2008)

check your engine codes on the ecu could be the mass sensor


----------



## ejw85'zx (Feb 4, 2009)

The Cylinder Head Temperature Sensor helps measure when the car is at operating temp and it sends a signal back to the ecu which sends a signal to the injectors.. a haynes manual should explain how to check it. I think im having a similar problem


----------



## gtrmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like the air flow meter. Common issue on the older z, you will not get any codes for it because it is working ,but not correctly. this model only pulls codes for open or short circuits.and not for rationality codes. Please use a good part and not a cheap aftermarket sensor. Hope this helps.

Gtrmaster


----------

